# Does the Weight Board Need to be a Protected Forum



## LoveBHMS (Nov 2, 2009)

Recently, a thread was started in which an FA expressing a particular turn-on. While his post was a bit sophmoric, it was unfairly met with rude responses ranging from telling him it was "crass" to telling him that the expression of this turn-on was degrading to women. Some time ago, another post expressed an extreme fantasy regarding immobility and scat fetishism. Once again, responses told him he was sick and the post was, in violation of the rules, mentioned on other threads with references to the OP being sick and disturbing.

It is apparent that many posts on the Weight Board are written by those with little or no actual interest in the subject. Many are jokes, and even not-so-thinly disguised ridicule. If a post is from a newbie, s/he can count on being attacked for not being sufficiently cognizant of Dims standards. In my opinion, if a post does not meet Dims standards, this is for a mod to deal with, not other posters. It is just as easy to ignore a post you don't like as it is to take liberties with making fun of it.

As it stands now, only the Erotic Weight Gain forum is protected. I believe that some protections need to be extended to the whole of the Weight Board to exclude posts which are rude, which make fun of sexual fantasies or attempted discussions of those fantasies, and most importantly, posts which are judgemental and do not take into account the difference between sexual fantasy and real life treatment or attitudes towards fat people.

Thoughts.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 2, 2009)

If you are talking about the thread I think you are....cars? Yeah it was crass, but only because he was like the creepy guy in the corner. Some people need to learn some etiquette. He just came online and wanted stories written for him basically so he could get off. That's where the problem was. It wasn't a general question....but then again...it is just my opinion. I would have felt very differently if someone I knew was asking the same question as it is a VERY personal question.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2009)

The erotic weight gain forum is protected, and that is enough. Once you start extending that then other people will request other forums to be protected, and then why bother having a DISCUSSION forum at all?

There is enough moderation and protected space as is IMO.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 2, 2009)

never mind........


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 2, 2009)

If I could have things my way, I'd make fat sexuality it's own entire forum instead of a sub forum and not have it be protected and then merge general weight board with erotic weight gain and have it be a protected forum. It seems weird to have general fat sexuality in the same place as erotic weight gain since for many members here, those two things aren't connected.


----------



## JimBob (Nov 2, 2009)

Reminds me of that Armstrong & Miller sketch - everyone goes on about how they're really "Weird" and then the weedy guy in the corner sort of mentions, bashfully, that he has a thing about live rabbits sitting in bed with their mouths around his nipples.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 2, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> If you are talking about the thread I think you are....cars? Yeah it was crass, but only because he was like the creepy guy in the corner. Some people need to learn some etiquette. He just came online and wanted stories written for him basically so he could get off. That's where the problem was. It wasn't a general question....but then again...it is just my opinion. I would have felt very differently if someone I knew was asking the same question as it is a VERY personal question.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah but that is the board where people are SUPPOSED to be able to write that kind of stuff.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 2, 2009)

dear dimensions, please stop being babies with this protected forum stuff. we're all adults. IGNORE TROLLS.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 2, 2009)

To me there is something rather perverse about someone who posts on a forum on sexuality just to demean others who enjoy a particular kink they supposedly don't approve of. I have a friend who was a manager at a s/m dungeon and she would get phone calls from people who would berate her for being "filthy" or "sick" for working there. She told me these people were actually getting their kink by calling her to say these things. You have to actually search through the adult ad section of alternative weeklies i order to get the dungeon's phone number. what business would these supposed conservative types have in reading these ads if they weren't someone enjoying what they are doing?

I am puzzled at how many negative comments their are on the sexuality forum. If you're supposedly so shocked and offended by the threads, why would you visit the forum?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes....if me being fat and sexual doesn't really fit on the "Fat Sexuality" board....then yes, make a special forum. I get sick of everything sexual here being about fetish.

Can't I just be fat and sexy? Without someone wanting to enjoy seeing some type of suffering? :blink:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 3, 2009)

Years ago (and someone can correct me if I'm wrong), there used to be three forums.

Everything under the sun was spoken about in those 3 forums. We then got "smart", and decided that it would be a good idea to segregate different groups of people here. We all started talking in the groups we were comfortable in, and expressed less understanding of the other groups, hence where we are now.

Fill an auditorium with people of all creeds. Now, get the Catholics to sit in one area, the Jews in another, the Muslims somewhere else, the Protestants sit near the Catholics (yeah, they're close), the Scientologists can levitate, you get the picture. Each one of those groups are comfortable within their area, but express no tolerance for any of the others, the result of mixing within what is "comfortable" and not wanting to understand why the others believe what they do.

However the meeting of the minds has no meaning unless it establishes and develops dialogue between us ALL. For this to happen, we must first learn to listen to the difference, to discover the marvelous singularity of each individual in a world where everything is mass-produced, while God (or whatever you believe in) created every human being unique. We are not able to adjust to the changing tones dictated at will by different cultures and life experiences. We cannot even hear each other well in the literal sense of the word: each individual remains immured in his own history and the speaker is already labeled and classified even before he/she opens their mouth.

Further stratifying the different folks here, especially in a protected forum will only divide us even more, and what good does that do for the sense of community, or the SA movement, for that matter (for those who believe that it even matters here).

Contrary ideas must always be heard, even if their only purpose is to solidify your own beliefs.

Protect nothing.


----------



## fffff (Nov 3, 2009)

Why not just make the entire forum protected? That way all the members who were born entirely void of any inkling of tact or social skills will never have to worry about getting their feelings hurt.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 3, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Protect nothing.


Or protect everything.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 3, 2009)

Completely protected forum. Every post should be password-protected so that only the person who made the post can read it.


----------



## rollhandler (Nov 3, 2009)

Whether or not someone here has a fetish that is widely accepted here is not the issue. The issue is adults acting in a juvenile manner and narrow minded projection of their version of morality on others through derision, mocking, and shame. At one point in time even YOUR individual kink was considered disgusting or immoral. Simply because it isn't seen in that light now does not negate that fact. The fact that someone elses kink is more extreme or differs from yours should not invalidate it or make it immoral and open to attack by those who don't share it or find it offensive in nature. Not everyone is as articulate in their thoughts as the next person. I hold to the belief that on a forum board one should never post something that they would be ashamed of should a family member or coworker stumble across it. As well I also believe that in the interest of acceptance and promoting active participation in a forum setting we as adults should know that negative posting not only feeds more negativity and promotes an atmosphere where fear of rejection causes more and more people to lurk and not participate, it also gives the inflammatory post more attention. Would it not be a better way to simply ignore the offending post and let the thread die or move quietly past it giving it no more attention than it deserves? Acceptance is more than just lip service to the title it is actions and words that back it up that give it the strength needed to change a way of thinking how we view others and how they in turn view us.
It is our similarities that promote solidarity, it is our differences that make us individuals. A house divided against itself cannot stand.

Rollhandler


----------



## Isa (Nov 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes....if me being fat and sexual doesn't really fit on the "Fat Sexuality" board....then yes, make a special forum. I get sick of everything sexual here being about fetish.
> 
> *Can't I just be fat and sexy? Without someone wanting to enjoy seeing some type of suffering?* :blink:



Why is it so difficult for the fetish folks to understand this?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 3, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Years ago (and someone can correct me if I'm wrong), there used to be three forums.
> 
> Everything under the sun was spoken about in those 3 forums. We then got "smart", and decided that it would be a good idea to segregate different groups of people here. We all started talking in the groups we were comfortable in, and expressed less understanding of the other groups, hence where we are now.
> 
> ...



The difference here is it's about sexuality. Nobody is interested in learning about somebody else's views on it. It's not like:

"Well I really get off on calling a fat guy a tub of lard"
"Oh, but perhaps you should reconsider"
"Hmmm. I never thought of that. I just take a screwdriver to my brain and adjust what turns me on. Thanks for sharing."

A good number of the posts on the Weight Board are made be people who are just there to mock and criticize, not to understand. And FWIW, sexuality is really really hard to understand. Can any FA get a non FA to understand why s/he likes fat men or women? Can you articulate your particular taste in anything be it food, music, sports, poetry, hobbies?

The reason I ask about protection is not to hinder learning or curiousity, but to hinder harassment and belittlement when somebody expresses what turns them on while they're on a message board about sexuality.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 3, 2009)

Isa said:


> Why is it so difficult for the fetish folks to understand this?



Why is it so hard for Non-Fa's to understand that most FA's get turned on by size difference...it doesnt matter if its a chair, car, pants, cell phones (wink wink..E), bra's..whatever. It wasnt about big folks being in pain. I understand that it takes time to understand each other. Hell it took a while for Escapist to understand me. So for you BBW/SSBBW or BHM/SSBHM who have yet to try the FA , who are usually shy, don't knock us until you try us. 

For the record, Hulk Hogan tearing through a tight shirt is a turn on for me just as a big belly or butt busting out of clothes. What this comes down to is that Some big folks should do there homework about Fa's (because Fa' certainly do there homework on big folks) and maybe you should write down your fantasy stories and such for us Fa's to see..considering the amount of complaints that seem to be arising.


----------



## escapist (Nov 3, 2009)

I just don't know why people have to sit there and try to bash others for whatever reason. I don't know try keeping your negative comments to PM or something.

I will admit as a SSBHM I had No clue what FAism was nor could I understand it at all until I got with Chicken Legs. At first I was worried that it was just a fetish and not a real relationship. The truth is I really see it just as she does. She just gets off on the size difference, it really doesn't matter what it is. She feels bad for me when I break people chairs, couches, cars, toilets, but I understand at the same time its a huge turn on and a WOW for her because its just amazing to her that I can even be this big. So every day life is just a huge dose of turn on for her and possible wank fodder. Doesn't mean she doesn't care if my feelings are hurt or anything cause I know how I feel means a lot to her. So stop assuming because an FA is aroused by your size that they don't give a rip about you as a person.


----------



## Tad (Nov 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> The erotic weight gain forum is protected, and that is enough. Once you start extending that then other people will request other forums to be protected, and then why bother having a DISCUSSION forum at all?
> 
> There is enough moderation and protected space as is IMO.



I mostly agree... I'm not sure that we've got it all tuned as well as it could be, but I think having *a* protected space should be enough, and I think a lot of the problems are just people not figuring out where to post certain things.



thatgirl08 said:


> If I could have things my way, I'd make fat sexuality it's own entire forum instead of a sub forum and not have it be protected and then merge general weight board with erotic weight gain and have it be a protected forum. It seems weird to have general fat sexuality in the same place as erotic weight gain since for many members here, those two things aren't connected.



I'm not saying that the way things are is ideal...but I think in any configuration of boards that we try it will also never be perfect. Some may be easier for people to grasp than others, though, and I think you make a good point here.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 3, 2009)

It just in general ticks me off when expressions of sexuality are fair game for others to decide if they're acceptable or not.

I mean FAs get angry when they get questioned about their tastes (Fat is unhealthy, a fat partner will make you look bad, can't you do any better, etc.) so why should it be fair game for a sexual expression to be questioned?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2009)

Someone in power (Conrad? mods?) needs to decide what Dims is and that needs to be clarifed for all of us. Some of us think this is supposed to be a meeting place for FA's, some a place for requests for wank fodder, some a forum about size acceptance and commradery amonst BBWs and admirers, some a place to find a BBW or FA date, etc. etc. I don't think all of these things can coexist in one place. As we've seen in the past few months, tension continues to increase amongst various groups. Someone needs to decide who Dims is actually for.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 3, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Someone in power (Conrad? mods?) needs to decide what Dims is and that needs to be clarifed for all of us. Some of us think this is supposed to be a meeting place for FA's, some a place for requests for wank fodder, some a forum about size acceptance and commradery amonst BBWs and admirers, some a place to find a BBW or FA date, etc. etc. I don't think all of these things can coexist in one place. As we've seen in the past few months, tension continues to increase amongst various groups. Someone needs to decide who Dims is actually for.



I think you're right, but part of the struggle is the question as to who is responsible for that decision. 

As long as I've been around, Conrad has had a general "hands off" attitude with regard to the boards, unless something needed clarification. Now, there was a period of time that I was not around, and that was the time the boards began to become more fragmented (segregated), and all kinds of sub forums began to pop up.

I think we need to begin to offer more input with regard to not only what this forum will become, but what it is now. There has been some heated debate recently that isn't so much about the topics at hand, but the basic ideologies of those involved, who'd prefer to engage in a war of words about each other, rather than discuss the actual topic! Many of us, myself included, have participated in this is some way. I hope that we can begin to put this all aside, truly LISTEN to what each person has to say, regardless of how we personally feel about a subject, then state our opinion, hoping the other person, even if they may not agree with our "truths", will at least understand the logic in how we arrived at that conclusion.

Sorry thatgirl, I couldn't rep you for the above post.:bow:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> I think you're right, but part of the struggle is the question as to who is responsible for that decision.
> 
> As long as I've been around, Conrad has had a general "hands off" attitude with regard to the boards, unless something needed clarification. Now, there was a period of time that I was not around, and that was the time the boards began to become more fragmented (segregated), and all kinds of sub forums began to pop up.
> 
> ...



True. & I don't blame Conrad or the mods for not wanting to make that decision. I sure wouldn't want to as I'm sure it's bound to upset some group. 

You're probably right, and I think threads like this help with that discussion yet, even in this situation some posters are letting themselves dissolve into the typical fights. I just wish everyone could calm down for a minute and have an actual discussion.. instead every thread is the same fight over and over. Like you, I've been guilty of that from time to time, but I think we'd ALL benefit if we collectively tried to be more civil and understanding. So in essence I agree with what you're saying. I just wish everyone felt that way.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 3, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Someone in power (Conrad? mods?) needs to decide what Dims is and that needs to be clarifed for all of us. Some of us think this is supposed to be a meeting place for FA's, some a place for requests for wank fodder, some a forum about size acceptance and commradery amonst BBWs and admirers, some a place to find a BBW or FA date, etc. etc. I don't think all of these things can coexist in one place. As we've seen in the past few months, tension continues to increase amongst various groups. Someone needs to decide who Dims is actually for.



It seems like the nastiness has really ratcheted up since Hyde Park got the axe. Getting rid of that board certainly brought down the pettiness and sniping for a short time after the move but now all that bile's shifted from abstract disagreements on politics to far more personal and on topic aspects of Dimensions. 

I certainly disagreed with members posts in Hyde Park but never to the level that outside of that forum I'd not want to get to know them or wish that they'd just fuck off. It just seems silly that so many of the people acting this way and claiming to be so concerned about what could happen if a BBW or FA came across the site and was offended by the content have a ridiculously exclusionary view of newer members built up over thousands of posts. 

The weight board been around for a looooong time (remember when it was where paysite updates were posted before these new boards?), and there have always been "wank fodder request" posts from kid in candy store types. But that never stopped people from joining and participating. The judgmental posts OTOH have really turned off a number of long time and potential members, myself included.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, I have wondered if getting rid of Hyde Park caused an overflow of the nastiness elsewhere. But, I really think it might be just a coincidence and the tension is just increasing. I think it's bound to come to a head eventually. I fear that if we're not proactive in making a change, when it does come to a head, it will result in a large portion of people leaving Dims or possibly an end to the site as a whole.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 3, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Someone in power (Conrad? mods?) needs to decide what Dims is and that needs to be clarifed for all of us. Some of us think this is supposed to be a meeting place for FA's, some a place for requests for wank fodder, some a forum about size acceptance and commradery amonst BBWs and admirers, some a place to find a BBW or FA date, etc. etc. I don't think all of these things can coexist in one place. As we've seen in the past few months, tension continues to increase amongst various groups. Someone needs to decide who Dims is actually for.




Here is a link to Clarify what Dims is.

The only thing that has become fuzzy is people's sense of control. They forget they didnt make this website nor can they buy out the owner for control of it..so they feel they should throw temper tantrums every other post just to throw their weight around (pun intented). I feel they should get either get counseling, take their meds on a regular basis, or get their own website.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 3, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Here is a link to Clarify what Dims is.
> 
> The only thing that has become fuzzy is people's sense of control. They forget they didnt make this website nor can they buy out the owner for control of it..so they feel they should throw temper tantrums every other post just to throw their weight around (pun intented). I feel they should get either get counseling, take their meds on a regular basis, or get their own website.



*Or have a slice or two of pie- after all this is the Weight Board* :happy:


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 3, 2009)

MMMMM banana cream pie...:eat2:...

hey ....this is a serious discussion about juicyness and such


----------



## rollhandler (Nov 3, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Here is a link to Clarify what Dims is.
> 
> The only thing that has become fuzzy is people's sense of control. They forget they didn't make this website nor can they buy out the owner for control of it..so they feel they should throw temper tantrums every other post just to throw their weight around (pun intended). I feel they should get either get counseling, take their meds on a regular basis, or get their own website.



And for those that don't want to click that link and read a bit, here are what the boards are, by design, set up to discuss by topic, and straight from the one that set them up; Conrad himself.

What are the different boards for?
The _Main Board_ is for general discussion. That includes pretty much anything that is size or Dimensions-related.
The _Weight Board_ is more of an adult/fantasy style board where people can discuss their preferences and desires. 
The FFA/BHM board is for women who prefer big guys. 
The _Plus-Size Paysite Board_ is a place for paysite owners and their customers. 
And the _WLS Controversy board_ is for those who want to discuss that topic in a safe environment. We're not in favor of WLS, but since the topic comes up so often I'd rather have people discuss it in a safe place where they are neither trashed nor bombarded with recruitment efforts from WLS clinics. 

I copied this here because it seems to be relevant to the topic and the question comes up as being fuzzy to some people and what they perceive the purpose of each board discussion topic is supposed to reflect, support, or be safe to discuss.

This has not been updated to reflect the breakdown of the weight board, nor the inception of the FA/FFA or BBW forum boards. Due to its obsolescence, the page itself needs to be brought to Conrads attention for revision and clarification rather than presenting him with a petition for sanctuary. I also believe that if a poster is being attacked and is posting within the guidelines of his\ her board that we need to do a bit of self policing with the report post button that lets an op know that someone is out of line. It is only then that this behaviour will slow down or stop.

Rollhandler


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 3, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> MMMMM banana cream pie...:eat2:...
> 
> hey ....this is a serious discussion about juicyness and such












*Now this is just too damn good to pass up... I hope this makes some of you Banana Pie Cream Loving fans Hungry * :wubu: :eat2:

*My Opinion - I'm glad there's a Weight Forum * :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2009)

If everyone was given a piece of pie like that whenever they logged on, how could they not always be pleasant?


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If everyone was given a piece of pie like that whenever they logged on, how could they not always be pleasant?



When misunderstanding comes into play and then it turns into crass pie fight


----------



## escapist (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, that's not fair! Now I want Pie! DAMN MSG!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Here is a link to Clarify what Dims is.



That description is incredibly vague and clearly, from the in-fighting and drama lately, it needs to be clarified.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 3, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> That description is incredibly vague and clearly, from the in-fighting and drama lately, it needs to be clarified.



Well maybe you can get Conrad to get a lawyer to iron it out and then when people sign up they can read the final contract/disclaimer before they agree to join.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Well maybe you can get Conrad to get a lawyer to iron it out and then when people sign up they can read the final contract/disclaimer before they agree to join.



When you have nothing intelligent to say: use snark.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 3, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> When you have nothing intelligent to say: use snark.



I think you need to look in the mirror when reading that post. Sadly, i wasnt being funny,snarky, sarcastic, or etc. If the board needs a legal disclaimer to quiet the tension..so be it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I think you need to look in the mirror when reading that post. Sadly, i wasnt being funny,snarky, sarcastic, or etc. If the board needs a legal disclaimer to quiet the tension..so be it.



You're really going to try to convince me that you were 100% serious, no sarcasm, no snark, no intended humor while stating that I should speak with Conrad regarding getting a lawyer to draft a contract to enter Dims?


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 4, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> You're really going to try to convince me that you were 100% serious, no sarcasm, no snark, no intended humor while stating that I should speak with Conrad regarding getting a lawyer to draft a contract to enter Dims?



Yes I am totally serious. I am really tired of the fighting and that would end it. If it were my site that is.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 4, 2009)

lol, okay..


----------



## comaseason (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I dunno.... maybe I'm just simple or something, but I usually look at what forum the post is in for context.

Fat Sexuality: I expect people talking about Fat Sex.
Weight Board: I expect people talking about weight/gaining/feedism
BBW: Where us fat ladies go to talk about stuff specific to us.
BHM/FFA: Where the fat dudes and ladies/men that love them go to talk about stuff that's specific to them.
FA/FFA: I expect people talking about how much they love the fat people. I expect people talking about their preferences.

So if I see a post in the Fat Sexuality board that is all about having sex with fat rolls - great, it is what it is. If I see a post on the weight board talking about how hawt a lady looks after gaining 50 pounds, it is what it is. And if I see a post on the FA/FFA board where some dude is talking about how he prefers women to be SSBBW and nothing else will turn his head, that's exactly the place for him to be doing it - regardless of whether I or any other person disagrees or not.

Why on freakin god's green earth do people not get this - is it really that hard to put posts in context? It just seems to me like some people act as if someone is holding a gun to their head and forcing them to read every single post, and they have NO idea what board that post is on, unless of course it's in the WRONG place and then they feel free to jump down the person's throat.

I think if people would just practice a little more common sense and slow down and think about things every once in awhile instead of knee jerking their way around threads - this would be a much happier place. And there wouldn't be a need to have more protected forums. Because people would respect the spaces that were carved out for different discussion topics.

And then Dims would be a place where rainbows and unicorns and butterflies were plentiful... ahh that would be the goods.

My 2 cents anyways.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 4, 2009)

Well now that just makes too much sense.

Where would we put all the drama? Where would be the outlet for everyone who had noplace else in their lives to bully and ridicule others? 

What other venue could be used to take offense to things not even aimed at you?


----------



## escapist (Nov 4, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> You're really going to try to convince me that you were 100% serious, no sarcasm, no snark, no intended humor while stating that I should speak with Conrad regarding getting a lawyer to draft a contract to enter Dims?



Yeah actually I know she was serious, she keeps talking about how you guys should buy Dims and make it yours or start your own site so you can be happy with how it runs.



comaseason said:


> Well I dunno.... maybe I'm just simple or something, but I usually look at what forum the post is in for context.
> 
> Fat Sexuality: I expect people talking about Fat Sex.
> Weight Board: I expect people talking about weight/gaining/feedism
> ...



Totally Agreed!



LoveBHMS said:


> Well now that just makes too much sense.
> 
> Where would we put all the drama? Where would be the outlet for everyone who had noplace else in their lives to bully and ridicule others?
> 
> What other venue could be used to take offense to things not even aimed at you?



Could send them to the playground where most of the bully's do that kind of stuff with other kids. Just a suggestion....(or timeout which I do with my kids).


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 4, 2009)

The "car thread" was a textbook example that something needs to change, but I'm not sure what. The system as it currently exists works sometimes; the Weight Board is filled with threads like "hey sbbwz yu lik shKS? PM Me" that have no replies. That sends a significantly more coherent message than just jumping down some noob's throat when they post something tactless.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2009)

the second-biggest mistake of the dimensions forums was getting rid of hyde park - the only forum here without an exhaustible finite quantity of topics

the first-biggest was attempting to moderate hyde park

blame yourselves, anyone who "reported" a post that offended you there



thatgirl08 said:


> Someone in power (Conrad? mods?) needs to decide what Dims is and that needs to be clarifed for all of us. Some of us think this is supposed to be a meeting place for FA's, some a place for requests for wank fodder, some a forum about size acceptance and commradery amonst BBWs and admirers, some a place to find a BBW or FA date, etc. etc. I don't think all of these things can coexist in one place. As we've seen in the past few months, tension continues to increase amongst various groups. Someone needs to decide who Dims is actually for.



i'm glad to see you've come around to this

i really think a big key to this though is making half of dims NSFW and then a clean half you can read at work, link to non-community friends, pick up on kindle, convert fatties you know without scaring them off, whatever. but basically a horny board and a non-horny board.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 4, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> The "car thread" was a textbook example that something needs to change, but I'm not sure what. The system as it currently exists works sometimes; the Weight Board is filled with threads like "hey sbbwz yu lik shKS? PM Me" that have no replies. That sends a significantly more coherent message than just jumping down some noob's throat when they post something tactless.



What needs to change is people need to act just the way comaseason does. If a particular subject does not interest you, stay the fuck away from it. It's not an open invitation to come into a thread and make fun of it and invite your little friends to come in and make fun of it with you and have a "funny" back and forth ridiculing something you don't find interesting. If a thread is started about women being too fat to get out of cars, unless you're an FA who also finds it hot or a fat woman who finds it hot to be too fat to get out of a car, *don't fucking post in that thread.* If a post is flat out obviously stupid and written in text language like "hey girlz i want u 2 way a million poundz" then just let it die.

Most of all it's about respect and a rational understanding that some topics on here are about sex and thus not likely to turn everyone's crank. And if they don't turn your crank, once again, *stay the fuck away.* And by stay away I mean don't laugh at them, ridicule them, mock them, or tell them why their sexuality is offensive, mean, or the death knell of size acceptance. Anyone too damned stupid to know the difference between the notion that "This particular scenario involving a SSBBW or SSBHM causes me sexual arousal" and the notion that you want SSBBW or SSBHM to be emotionally or physically harmed IRL is too damned stupid to be posting here.

If people are looking for acceptance and community, they need to offer the same thing to people who may not be exactly like themselves.


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 4, 2009)

Exactly. I think too many people regard someone expressing an interest in something an invitation to critique or diagnose the interest rather than share a similar experience or lacking that, just to move along.

And best of all, once we figure out this problem on Dims we can implement it in real life. No more moral majority telling me what I can and can't watch! (I wish.)


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 4, 2009)

Suggestion for a quick-fix: disable the "new posts" feature. That way people have no choice but to go to the forums list and click only on the specific forums they're interested in. I think part of the problem is when people see posts on the new posts list and wander into areas they wouldn't normally go to. Doesn't fix things, exactly, because there will still be issues with people feeling territorial, but it would help, I think. 

Also, someone please mark this day on the calendar as one of the few times I actually agreed with something Dan said (although he pretty much repeated what I said in a previous post). 

horny/non-horny areas with clear separation (like separate links)=great plan


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 4, 2009)

I think something that bothers people sometimes is that, yes, I know some people only come here for the sexual content, but when they make a thread asking a personal question like the car thing and have pretty much given zero information about who they themselves are and expect people to open up about something like that so easily just doesn't seem to fly with a lot of people here.

I am not going to begrudge people for the reason they choose to come to this site, but don't really expect to get any serious responses when you don't put yourself out there in the same way you want other people to.

I think when you see another "real" (and by real I mean fleshed out beyond the sex stuff) person on here that shares the same kink or whatever as you do, you're just more likely to find yourself comfortable with talking about it and sharing experiences and thoughts.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

"Protected" is relative. A lot of it is simply common sense. I mean, one does not go to a SSBBW forum and start sniping at super-size issues, one does not go to a BBW forum and rail at women, one does not go to the food discussion board and accuse people of gluttony, one does not go to a GLBTQ board to blast same sex and related issues, and so on. Likewise, one does not go to the Weight Board just to blast posters. Those who do risk infractions or removal of Weight Board reading privileges.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 4, 2009)

DUDE...

The witch hunting is like a cancerous disease eating up this website..its really quite sad.

I'm to a point that I would like to request that those who like to go around attacking folks like something out of Clockwork Orange not only have their account banned but their IP as well.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 4, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i really think a big key to this though is making half of dims NSFW and then a clean half you can read at work, link to non-community friends, pick up on kindle, convert fatties you know without scaring them off, whatever. but basically a horny board and a non-horny board.



Yeah, I totally agree with this.



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I think something that bothers people sometimes is that, yes, I know some people only come here for the sexual content, but when they make a thread asking a personal question like the car thing and have pretty much given zero information about who they themselves are and expect people to open up about something like that so easily just doesn't seem to fly with a lot of people here.
> 
> I am not going to begrudge people for the reason they choose to come to this site, but don't really expect to get any serious responses when you don't put yourself out there in the same way you want other people to.
> 
> I think when you see another "real" (and by real I mean fleshed out beyond the sex stuff) person on here that shares the same kink or whatever as you do, you're just more likely to find yourself comfortable with talking about it and sharing experiences and thoughts.



I'm sure you're right but the problem with is that we don't require posters to share a certain amount of information about themselves or make a certain number of posts before they can post in the weight board and until that happens, expecting that is ridiculous. I mean, if you're new to Dims you're probably not aware of how things work here or that the community aspect of it is so strong. It seems like every other anonymous forum on a first glance. There are a lot of new people that are idiots but some of them are probably normal people who just didn't realize they had to jump through all these hoops before they could post something weight gain related on the weight board. & for the established posters who aren't into it (it being the fetish or it being the anonymous requests for wank fodder) it's so easy to just ignore it. Yet, they feel the need to attack the person and keep the thread alive for days. I don't get it. It's like going back to Kindergarten.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 4, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm sure you're right but the problem with is that we don't require posters to share a certain amount of information about themselves or make a certain number of posts before they can post in the weight board and until that happens, expecting that is ridiculous. I mean, if you're new to Dims you're probably not aware of how things work here or that the community aspect of it is so strong. It seems like every other anonymous forum on a first glance. There are a lot of new people that are idiots but some of them are probably normal people who just didn't realize they had to jump through all these hoops before they could post something weight gain related on the weight board. & for the established posters who aren't into it (it being the fetish or it being the anonymous requests for wank fodder) it's so easy to just ignore it. Yet, they feel the need to attack the person and keep the thread alive for days. I don't get it. It's like going back to Kindergarten.



I know there aren't any requirements in place and I certainly don't expect there to be. I was just trying to come up with a possible explanation as to why people may respond the way they do when some one posts a thread or makes a comment. I think there is a certain comfort level people have to achieve with some one before they can really go into depths about some of the more personal aspects of their lives.

I am going to use your "Real Discussion About Feederism" thread as an example. I know who you are and I know you're not just looking for some spank material and that was the reason I felt like I could respond the way I did. 

I also agree that if people just ignore a thread they dislike it might have a chance to sink like a rock and that will say more than any snarky post ever could.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 4, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I also agree that if people just ignore a thread they dislike it might have a chance to sink like a rock and that will say more than any snarky post ever could.



Yep, exactly.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2009)

i mean snarky posts are fun and great! but they don't need to be so outright hateful/skeptical/cynical of an OP with like 41 posts and no profile. i've said before and i'll say again: the enemy does not post on dimensions. posting on dimensions = caring about fat. inquibbling is just thinning the ranks AND I HATE THINNING


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 4, 2009)

Snark doesn't really work in those threads though. you can be like.

OP: can i get some pictures of naked fat girls
Me: yeah I carry them around in my wallet just give me a sec
*3 days later*
OP: did you ever get those pictures out of ur wallet or no

bad example but there it is


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep. Snark is wasted on the stupid and/or socially inept, so unless you're either really dumb yourself, or really forgiving of low intelligence, just snarking around is clearly just to hear yourself talk.

I know I love it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 4, 2009)

Snark is appropriate in certain situations but replying to every thread in hateful manner (and pretending its snark) just makes you a cunt, especially since snark implies humor and it's rarely funny.


----------



## comaseason (Nov 4, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Yep. Snark is wasted on the stupid and/or socially inept, *so unless you're either really dumb yourself, or really forgiving of low intelligence, just snarking around is clearly just to hear yourself talk.*
> 
> I know I love it.



So nice it needs to be posted twice.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 4, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Snark is appropriate in certain situations but replying to every thread in hateful manner (and pretending its snark) just makes you a cunt, especially since snark implies humor and it's rarely funny.



Rep. Spread Around. thatgirl08 again.

*sigh*


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2009)

i am the snark shark


makin big cunts


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i mean snarky posts are fun and great! but they don't need to be so outright hateful/skeptical/cynical of an OP with like 41 posts and no profile. i've said before and i'll say again: *the enemy does not post on dimensions. posting on dimensions = caring about fat.* inquibbling is just thinning the ranks AND I HATE THINNING




I'm going to have to disagree with that _assumption_. People on the net are not your friends by default for posting on the same forum. People that post or read this site do not have to "love fat" or fat people. We have a 8 millions trolls that try to come in and mock or make fun. We have a ton of "fantasy" here about hating fat people. 
It seems ludicrous that fat people are to assume that everyone here is their friend- especially with the ever increasing nastiness and bashing all around us.


----------



## escapist (Nov 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with that _assumption_. People on the net are not your friends by default for posting on the same forum. People that post or read this site do not have to "love fat" or fat people. We have a 8 millions trolls that try to come in and mock or make fun. We have a ton of "fantasy" here about hating fat people.
> It seems ludicrous that fat people are to assume that everyone here is their friend- especially with the ever increasing nastiness and bashing all around us.



 I thought everybody loved me!


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 4, 2009)

i think it should be a protected forum. too many discussions get purposefully derailed and people are made to feel uncomfortable and have thier interests ridiculed . i think that needs more policing otherwise nothing constructive will happen unless the point is to have constant bickering and non constructive discourse.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We have a 8 millions trolls that try to come in and mock or make fun. We have a ton of "fantasy" here about hating fat people. It seems ludicrous that fat people are to assume that everyone here is their friend- especially with the ever increasing nastiness and bashing all around us.



this would be true except NO WE DON'T

you really think this place gets "8 million trolls" who hate fat people?

don't go outside pet


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this would be true except NO WE DON'T
> 
> you really think this place gets "8 million trolls" who hate fat people?
> 
> don't go outside pet



Yes....fat people have NO IDEA when people dislike them. Thanks for the words from an authority on BEING fat.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2009)

good thing i'm thin then because the depression meds would strain my budget


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2009)

but seriously, why come here if you perceive it be full of fat-haters and trolls? citing "hateful fantasies" is an odd one


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i think it should be a protected forum.



i also think i should be paid for my posts


----------



## The Educator (Nov 4, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Years ago (and someone can correct me if I'm wrong), there used to be three forums.
> 
> Everything under the sun was spoken about in those 3 forums. We then got "smart", and decided that it would be a good idea to segregate different groups of people here. We all started talking in the groups we were comfortable in, and expressed less understanding of the other groups, hence where we are now.
> 
> ...



At the very least the 'Erotic Weight Gain Fantasy Board' must remain protected. It does not exist to explore and express your opinion on different tastes. It is a place where people can speak about their fantasies without the fear of being judged. If you want to discuss the morality of it you can use the main board.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2009)

Perhaps the fatties come here for the other fatties? *lightbulb emoticon*

Not for the nasty ones that have to rant about how they love fat people yet seek to cut them in almost every post? 

I have to wonder why you come here Dan, since you seem sooooo unhappy of late.


----------



## KFD (Nov 4, 2009)

Forgive me for being a total slacker and not reading the entire thread through, but posts like the ones mentioned could be limited by simply allowing a sub-forum to open after a certian amount of posts, like 75-100 or so- enough so people know who you are.

One thing I postulate is would the question be as callous or distasteful if someone like me posed that question in a more eloquent manner. It makes me wonder if the actual delivery of the question itself holds just as much value as the person the question comes from...

My two pence, minus the king's ransom...
KDF


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 4, 2009)

Does doth struggle when trying to fit into thine vehicle?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2009)

KFD said:


> Forgive me for being a total slacker and not reading the entire thread through, but posts like the ones mentioned could be limited by simply allowing a sub-forum to open after a certian amount of posts, like 75-100 or so- enough so people know who you are.
> 
> One thing I postulate is would the question be as callous or distasteful if someone like me posed that question in a more eloquent manner. It makes me wonder if the actual delivery of the question itself holds just as much value as the person the question comes from...
> 
> ...



Why aren't you posting pictures? :doh:


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to wonder why you come here Dan, since you seem sooooo unhappy of late.



to mingle with the 7,999,999 other trolls and read underage wg stories mostly


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2009)

not touching your "not fat, not welcome" thing


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 4, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i am the snark shark
> 
> 
> makin big cunts



I hate you. :]


----------



## KFD (Nov 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why aren't you posting pictures? :doh:



Because I am spending too much time aggravating RubyRipples about my middle finger picture on FF, and nobody comments on my pictures, so I nothing to feed my inherent narcissism, clearly.
KFD


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 4, 2009)

I hope you're kidding as I see like 87 girls per day OMG KFD SO HOT. How many times can one say you're attractive before it gets irritating?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2009)

KFD said:


> Because I am spending too much time aggravating RubyRipples about my middle finger picture on FF, and nobody comments on my pictures, so I nothing to feed my inherent narcissism, clearly.
> KFD




My first post was my subtle way of suggesting you post more pics :batting: 

Leave the talking to the wimminz....you go show some trimmings.....




and we'll make a pretty dress for Cinderelly....


----------



## KFD (Nov 5, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hope you're kidding as I see like 87 girls per day OMG KFD SO HOT. How many times can one say you're attractive before it gets irritating?




Well, it's only now about 56 girls per day, so I guess I have to think of something new to post-interest in my dimensionswhore photos are waning...

But back to the topic at hand, I still believe that where this guy went wrong was that a.) he asked in such a way that he unintentionally came across like a total pervert, and b.) he has such a low post count that no one knows who he is!

KFD


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 5, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> "Protected" is relative. A lot of it is simply common sense. I mean, one does not go to a SSBBW forum and start sniping at super-size issues, one does not go to a BBW forum and rail at women, one does not go to the food discussion board and accuse people of gluttony, one does not go to a GLBTQ board to blast same sex and related issues, and so on. Likewise, one does not go to the Weight Board just to blast posters. Those who do risk infractions or removal of Weight Board reading privileges.



I don't know if anyone really digested this post, Conrad - so I'm going to expand on this a bit.

There will be some new rules for the Weight Board (to be announced soon) and Conrad's last line above is a key part of it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 5, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I don't know if anyone really digested this post, Conrad - so I'm going to expand on this a bit.
> 
> There will be some new rules for the Weight Board (to be announced soon) and Conrad's last line above is a key part of it.



ooh, interesting.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 5, 2009)

Instead of Locking things up and what not...how about giving the OP more power.

I feel the OP should choose which posts to highlight within their thread. There should also be an option to "view all posts" but that option should only come up when a person logs in. So the end result would be a thread that stays on topic but still lets people say what they want. It would also present a better view of the boards. The main reason I lurked so long was because I didn't understand all the inside jokes so I stayed in the BHM/ffa for pics and the story section for my erotica...

By the by, I am really hating the term "wank fodder". It sounds like something Elmer Fudd would say.


----------



## Russ2d (Nov 6, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> Well now that just makes too much sense.
> 
> Where would we put all the drama? Where would be the outlet for everyone who had noplace else in their lives to bully and ridicule others?
> 
> What other venue could be used to take offense to things not even aimed at you?




Too true, what will become of all the precious little drama hounds? Where oh where will they be able to deposit all their misery and their incessant need for attention? The yipping whining bitching trolls need a forum all of their own- protected of course- so balanced reasonable types can't come in and ruin their on-going soap opera of despair...


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Too true, what will become of all the precious little drama hounds? Where oh where will they be able to deposit all their misery and their incessant need for attention? The yipping whining bitching trolls need a forum all of their own- protected of course- so balanced reasonable types can't come in and ruin their on-going soap opera of despair...



Oh, why don't you just go ahead and name names, Russ. From where I stand your post could be aimed at either side of the debate.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 6, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Too true, what will become of all the precious little drama hounds? Where oh where will they be able to deposit all their misery and their incessant need for attention? The yipping whining bitching trolls need a forum all of their own- protected of course- so balanced reasonable types can't come in and ruin their on-going soap opera of despair...


I wish we could all get along like we used to in middle school. I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be _happy_...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 6, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Too true, what will become of all the precious little drama hounds? Where oh where will they be able to deposit all their misery and their incessant need for attention? The yipping whining bitching trolls need a forum all of their own- protected of course- so balanced reasonable types can't come in and ruin their on-going soap opera of despair...



I vote your house Russ. I heard you have cookies there. :eat2: Seriously though, I don't think there is anything fair and balanced about a bunch of people sitting around nodding at each other all day. It get's dull. I do think that overall variances of opinions could be expressed a bit more tactfully. Too much bitterness makes a really bad soup.


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I wish we could all get along like we used to in middle school. I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be _happy_...



She doesn't even go to this school!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 6, 2009)

Hugs to you, Russ.


----------



## Russ2d (Nov 6, 2009)

katorade said:


> Oh, why don't you just go ahead and name names, Russ. From where I stand your post could be aimed at either side of the debate.




There is no debate. What BHM is talking about are what I call the "jumpers"- these are the people who instead of moving away from things they don't like instead run to them to attack the poster. They offend easily or will even pretend to read something from the poster that isn't there so they can be offended.

Jumpers contribute nothing, not dialogue or analysis just a giant derailing F-off fest.

I personally don't like censorship but protection for some boards (like the erotic weightgain) are needed

Here's what we usually get without some kind of moderation/protection:

Some poor FA posts something to the order of - "I love seeing a fat woman bump into things and watching those things disappear into her..."

Then a jumper comes along and we get: "That's just what women want, to be piece of fodder meat." 

Then their yes-people show up and hitch to the train with things like: "Did it ever occur to you that such situations are embarrassing to her?"

The pandering FAs usually then make an appearance with something like: :doh: or the Klingon dropping his forehead into his hand

And then you have a locked or dead thread

But hey maybe we don't need protection on the general weight board, maybe we just need more aggressive defenders for those who deserve it


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 6, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> The pandering FAs usually then make an appearance with something like: :doh: or the Klingon dropping his forehead into his hand



Thanks for not naming me in this or anything.

I'd like to note, however, that I'm usually among the first to post. I'm a feeder, a fat fetishist, and I'm into a lot of the same stuff. I'm just frustrated with people who can't express it in anything resembling a tactful or non-idiotic manner. And it's a lot easier to express this through that image rather than copy/pasting a block of text.

Feel free to call it pandering, but since I'm into the same shit that would disgust your "jumpers" and "yes-people", I'm not sure who I'd be pandering _to_.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 6, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> There is no debate. What BHM is talking about are what I call the "jumpers"- these are the people who instead of moving away from things they don't like instead run to them to attack the poster. They offend easily or will even pretend to read something from the poster that isn't there so they can be offended.
> Jumpers contribute nothing, not dialogue or analysis just a giant derailing F-off fest.
> I personally don't like censorship but protection for some boards (like the erotic weightgain) are needed
> Here's what we usually get without some kind of moderation/protection:
> ...



Aw, Russ. ((((jumpers))))


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> There is no debate. What BHM is talking about are what I call the "jumpers"- these are the people who instead of moving away from things they don't like instead run to them to attack the poster. They offend easily or will even pretend to read something from the poster that isn't there so they can be offended.
> 
> Jumpers contribute nothing, not dialogue or analysis just a giant derailing F-off fest.
> 
> ...




You still didn't name anybody. I guess just sticking to the broad brush approach lets you insult a mass group of people that can't stick a pin in it and call it a personal attack, right? I mean that's what calling someone a...what was it? Oh yeah, a yipping, whining, bitching troll would be, right?

I can at least say that any spear-pointed comment I've made has been directly to the person I'm addressing since I don't feel the need to hide behind being vague, and well...it's pretty clear who either side is bitching about to begin with.

Also, what is it that we're supposed to be in such misery and despair over? Being fat, right? Because that's what we're defending, all us big mean fatties that are tired of open objectification and putting your sex before our lives? Tell me again how I should be miserable about being fat, Russ. Do it. I darrrrrre ya.


Since you named a name that I wasn't even addressing initially, let's go ahead and say something about that little tidbit. You talk about people jumping on stuff that wasn't even said and defended BHMs in the same post. Please go visit the car thread for an example of her dumping on me for something I wasn't even talking about. She's also been rabidly over-emotional since fetishprefegeddon, so really, what you said can literally be taken both ways.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Nov 6, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> If you are talking about the thread I think you are....cars? Yeah it was crass, but only because he was like the creepy guy in the corner. Some people need to learn some etiquette. He just came online and wanted stories written for him basically so he could get off. That's where the problem was. It wasn't a general question....but then again...it is just my opinion. I would have felt very differently if someone I knew was asking the same question as it is a VERY personal question.



The car thread made my skin crawl. I have seen many posts on that board that have made me sick. I hardly ever read that board anymore for that very reason. I don't want to be judgemental, but if you take pleasure in someone's pain, immobility, struggles then you must have some deep seeded issues of your own.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 6, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> But hey maybe we don't need protection on the general weight board, maybe we just need more aggressive defenders for those who deserve it



What kinds of weapon would the defenders use? 

I Like to imagine these things as actual battles, in my fantasies. So it would help if you would describe the weaponry... :eat2: 

Swords? Chain maille? :smitten:


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

moniquessbbw said:


> The car thread made my skin crawl. I have seen many posts on that board that have made me sick. I hardly ever read that board anymore for that very reason. I don't want to be judgemental, but if you take pleasure in someone's pain, immobility, struggles then you must have some deep seeded issues of your own.



Careful, Mo, you don't want to be labeled one of the "thought police", do you?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 6, 2009)

hahaha joking around~ in between hate filled posts its hilarious


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

That wasn't joking. Also, I wouldn't call any of this hate-speech. Incredulous maybe. Keenly aware of absurdity, sure. Hate? Nah. I can think someone's patently silly without hating them.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 6, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Too true, what will become of all the precious little drama hounds? Where oh where will they be able to deposit all their misery and their incessant need for attention? The yipping whining bitching trolls need a forum all of their own- protected of course- so balanced reasonable types can't come in and ruin their on-going soap opera of despair...



<333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 6, 2009)

For centuries people like Russ and LoveBHMs have been reviled. Now at last they have a home at Dimensions. Don't let that freedom erode.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> For centuries people like Russ and LoveBHMs have been reviled. Now at last they have a home at Dimensions. Don't let that freedom erode.



What I love is how the very people who come here needing acceptance and community can't extend the same courtesy to others.

I'd love to see what would happen if the FA or the BBW board got raided by people with no interest in those topics and just bullied and made fun of them so they could feel like big shots. If somebody took anywhere NEAR the shots at some of you that you feel free to take at us, you'd freak out.

There is no reason whatsoever not to just leave the Weight Board the hell alone if it does not interest you. It's not here for your personal amusement. The same people who talk about how hard it is to be fat and how people abuse you and tease you and ridicule you and throw shit at you have no damned business at all coming here and treating fetishists the very way they don't want to be treated in the real world.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 6, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> What I love is how the very people who come here needing acceptance and community can't extend the same courtesy to others.
> 
> I'd love to see what would happen if the FA or the BBW board got raided by people with no interest in those topics and just bullied and made fun of them so they could feel like big shots. If somebody took anywhere NEAR the shots at some of you that you feel free to take at us, you'd freak out.
> 
> There is no reason whatsoever not to just leave the Weight Board the hell alone if it does not interest you. It's not here for your personal amusement. The same people who talk about how hard it is to be fat and how people abuse you and tease you and ridicule you and throw shit at you have no damned business at all coming here and treating fetishists the very way they don't want to be treated in the real world.



I've made hundreds, maybe thousands of posts on the Weight Board over the years and on Dimensions' prior incarnation too. It's sickening to me to see you (and a few of your friends) saying it's YOUR board.


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> I'd love to see what would happen if the FA or the BBW board got raided by people with no interest in those topics and just bullied and made fun of them so they could feel like big shots. If somebody took anywhere NEAR the shots at some of you that you feel free to take at us, you'd freak out.



But taking pot-shots at us in other boards is cool, right? I mean as long as we're in your glass house you can throw all the stones you want, because it's _yours_ and you'll do what you damn well please. Is that about right?


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 6, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> What I love is how the very people who come here needing acceptance and community can't extend the same courtesy to others.



THIS about 1,000 times.

Nothing else has to be said, nothing else matters so to speak.


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> THIS about 1,000 times.
> 
> Nothing else has to be said, nothing else matters so to speak.




This coming from the guy that doesn't want people "spread[ing] their own personal hell, misery and anger" everywhere so he doesn't have to see life beyond the end of his own hard-on.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 6, 2009)

Are Weight Board posts (and the ideas behind them) really so weak that they have to be protected?


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 6, 2009)

katorade said:


> This coming from the guy that doesn't want people "spread[ing] their own personal hell, misery and anger" everywhere so he doesn't have to see life beyond the end of his own hard-on.



There's a time and a place for everything, and by going on weight board threads where the mood is positive then saying shit like "oh my word, this is HORRIBLE" it fucks everything up. Its unwanted and uncalled for, yet that's the atmosphere.

I don't complain about the "open letters" thread because that's pretty much where everyone goes to vent, everyone needs to vent somewhere. However when you start taking it to other threads, some that are made for happy intentions, then it goes down the crapper. Just because you or others had bad experiences doesn't mean you should start throwing shots around because others are happy.

And lastly, you couldn't give me a hard on in a million years, but thanks for looking


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I've made hundreds, maybe thousands of posts on the Weight Board over the years and on Dimensions' prior incarnation too. It's sickening to me to see you (and a few of your friends) saying it's YOUR board.



For Christs Fucking Sake.

It is not anyone's board, it's a board with a specific function to talk about specific topics. That is very easy to understand. If you feel like you have to come here just to prove that you can, or that you're somehow entitled due to a high post count to bend the rules which require courtesy and respect, then that is unfortunate.

It's clear from Conrad's and Soverysoft's posts that there are going to be some new rules here. Hopefully everyone can follow them.


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> There's a time and a place for everything, and by going on weight board threads where the mood is positive then saying shit like "oh my word, this is HORRIBLE" it fucks everything up. Its unwanted and uncalled for, yet that's the atmosphere.
> 
> I don't complain about the "open letters" thread because that's pretty much where everyone goes to vent, everyone needs to vent somewhere. However when you start taking it to other threads, some that are made for happy intentions, then it goes down the crapper. Just because you or others had bad experiences doesn't mean you should start throwing shots around because others are happy.
> 
> And lastly, you couldn't give me a hard on in a million years, but thanks for looking



Kevin, dearheart, the last thing I'd want is to be filed away in your fat girl spank bank, let's make that verrrrry clear.

And what happy intentions are you talking about? What people saying "oh my word, this is horrible"? You seem to enjoy picking and choosing choice tidbits out of a series of threads and lumping them all together in your mind as one big, nasty mega-thread with one big, nasty mega-bitch antagonist, because you have an incredibly hard time posting clear examples of just exactly what you're implying or even who said what. 

You seriously need to _go back _and look at exactly who started what where, where things were posted, who said what grievances about this and that, and I think you'd be thoroughly surprised at how NOT innocent your side of the fence has been, rather than just storming through threads on a mission because you think the right thing to do is stage a counter-attack every time someone offers their own view on a DISCUSSION BOARD.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Are Weight Board posts (and the ideas behind them) really so weak that they have to be protected?



Ah but here's the problem with that logic Santa- if we were to extend this line of thinking to other Forums then no protection needs to be placed there either. I don't think that the folks that choose to participate in other forums would want that. 

At the end of the day - people need to feel comfortable in the sub-forums they choose to participate in and those that follow the rules and standards that are set out in such forums should not feel that the threads have the potential to become next debating war....


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 6, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> It's clear from Conrad's and Soverysoft's posts that there are going to be some new rules here. Hopefully everyone can follow them.



Yes. This.

Soon truth, beauty, and feederism will reign in the land. 

_Que vivan las caenas!_ :eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 6, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> There's a time and a place for everything, and by going on weight board threads where the mood is positive then saying shit like "oh my word, this is HORRIBLE" it fucks everything up. Its unwanted and uncalled for, yet that's the atmosphere.



When you came to the main board, and posted wrestling pictures in the webmaster's thread; was that the time and place for ....that? The discussion was not a lighthearted one. And, before you bring up another person who also posted a picture, know that you don't realize what was happening. I am just curious about your involvement in not considering the right...time and place...there, or, wherever. Pick a lane. The weight board is not the only forum here.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 6, 2009)

katorade said:


> Kevin, dearheart, the last thing I'd want is to be filed away in your fat girl spank bank, let's make that verrrrry clear.
> 
> And what happy intentions are you talking about? What people saying "oh my word, this is horrible"? You seem to enjoy picking and choosing choice tidbits out of a series of threads and lumping them all together in your mind as one big, nasty mega-thread with one big, nasty mega-bitch antagonist, because you have an incredibly hard time posting clear examples of just exactly what you're implying or even who said what.
> 
> You seriously need to _go back _and look at exactly who started what where, where things were posted, who said what grievances about this and that, and I think you'd be thoroughly surprised at how NOT innocent your side of the fence has been, rather than just storming through threads on a mission because you think the right thing to do is stage a counter-attack every time someone offers their own view on a DISCUSSION BOARD.



You don't have to worry about being in my spank bank, or anyone elses for that matter.

I'm restricted by forum rules to say who and what exactly, but its very clear who is doing the shit-disturbing. The thread where a guy asked a question about him getting off on being too big for cars, people railroaded him. No size acceptance there. The thread where people were talking about fat talk and how they enjoy it and the same people going "I can't imagine ANYONE who'd like that" no size acceptance there. There are other threads that can be a positive and educational experience ruined by the snark and antagonist comments. 

Its not about innocence, its not about white knights and demons, its about SIZE ACCEPTANCE. What Loves said is true, people are demonstrating the inability to accept others and their quirks, fetishes, wants and desires. When someone asks a question with a disclaimer and people jump on him, how is that accepting? If people knew when to leave well alone and or actually ACCEPT people that are different than them, these kinds of wars don't have to be fought.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 6, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> It is not anyone's board, it's a board with a specific function to talk about specific topics. That is very easy to understand. If you feel like you have to come here just to prove that you can, or that you're somehow entitled due to a high post count to bend the rules which require courtesy and respect, then that is unfortunate.



I've made tons of posts on the Weight Board. In the past, horndog posts have not been considered so weak that they need "protection." They either stand up on their own or they don't. It's sad to me to see a place become so paranoid and insular that only ONE IDEA - that of getting fatter - is acceptable.


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

But Monique, it's not "protected"!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> When you came to the main board, and posted wrestling pictures in the webmaster's thread; was that the time and place for ....that? The discussion was not a lighthearted one. And, before you bring up another person who also posted a picture, know that you don't realize what was happening. I am just curious about your involvement in not considering the right...time and place...there, or, wherever. Pick a lane. The weight board is not the only forum here.



What, you didn't like the suit? Or was it the shades? Aviators are 80's so it must have been them....I'll change them, don't worry


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I've made tons of posts on the Weight Board. In the past, horndog posts have not been considered so weak that they need "protection." They either stand up on their own or they don't. It's sad to me to see a place become so paranoid and insular that only ONE IDEA - that of getting fatter - is acceptable.



Ok then i'll head on over to the BBW board and call them paranoid and insular for thinking ONE IDEA--that of being fat-- is acceptable.

Then over to the FA board to post pictures of Megan Fox, Halle Berry, Cindy Crawford, and Taylor Swift and call you paranoid and insular for thinking only ONE IDEA--that of liking BBW and SSBBW--is acceptable.

Next stop the Iron Foodee Challenge to tell them cooking is for losers and everyone should get take out. Hey...you aren't being paranoid are you? NO! It's just my opinion.

This is the weight board. Its purpose is not to be a forum for debate about whether or not it's acceptable.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 6, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> What, you didn't like the suit? Or was it the shades? Aviators are 80's so it must have been them....I'll change them, don't worry



* chuckle *

Just know that the next time you complain about time and place...it is a joke. You will have not even a pinky toe on which to teeter. :happy:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you need protection in the rest of your life too then, Loves?

Again, any idea that needs protection that much is WEAK.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> * chuckle *
> 
> Just know that the next time you complain about time and place...it is a joke. You will have not even a pinky toe on which to stand. :happy:



There's a difference in posting wrestling pictures on a forum that's about "champions" and going to a thread where someone asks a question and railroading a guy for it.

There's also a difference in bringing lightheartedness to a subject that can get out of hand, and pouring gas on the fire.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 6, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> Ok then i'll head on over to the BBW board ...
> 
> Then over to the FA board to post pictures of Megan Fox, Halle Berry, Cindy Crawford, and Taylor Swift and call you paranoid and insular for thinking only ONE IDEA--that of liking BBW and SSBBW--is acceptable.



Both the BBW and the FA board are protected. There is a protected area of the WB. It's called the Erotic Weigh Gain Board. The rest of the WB--including the Fat Sexuality Board--is for everyone to enjoy.

You appear to have a problem with the way things are. You want to expand protection to all of the WB, effectively making several forums closed to competing ideas. The BBW don't get more than one board. The FAs don't get more than one board.

Why do you hate freedom? 

Cindy Crawford! :smitten:


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> You don't have to worry about being in my spank bank, or anyone elses for that matter.
> 
> I'm restricted by forum rules to say who and what exactly, but its very clear who is doing the shit-disturbing. The thread where a guy asked a question about him getting off on being too big for cars, people railroaded him. No size acceptance there. The thread where people were talking about fat talk and how they enjoy it and the same people going "I can't imagine ANYONE who'd like that" no size acceptance there. There are other threads that can be a positive and educational experience ruined by the snark and antagonist comments.
> 
> Its not about innocence, its not about white knights and demons, its about SIZE ACCEPTANCE. What Loves said is true, people are demonstrating the inability to accept others and their quirks, fetishes, wants and desires. When someone asks a question with a disclaimer and people jump on him, how is that accepting? If people knew when to leave well alone and or actually ACCEPT people that are different than them, these kinds of wars don't have to be fought.





Considering that being the object of someone's sex fantasy is basically the bottom rung on my importance ladder, that is a-okay with me. Oh yeah, I also get to have actual sex to make up for it. Win win?

You are not restricted by any forum rules to say who said what on the forums when it's already public knowledge that they said it somewhere ON THE BOARDS. 

Are you talking about the cars thread, where you jumped in and added your own disclaimer of "NOT THAT I DON'T AGREE WITH YOU ALL ABOUT THIS GUY THINKING WITH THE WRONG HEAD, BUT..." then proceeded to ream people for the think you just vocally agreed with, people that identify with you as FAs and fetishists? Where people that are apparently members of the thought police actually defended his posting there? 

I'm not sure what fat talk thread you're talking about, but if you're talking about the fat tub of lard thread, that was posted in the BBW forum, where inappropriate stuff was said and had to be deleted, that wasn't in the weight board or in fat sexuality therefore not covered under the "no begrudging someone's fetish" protection. 

*And the most bizzare thing I can't figure out is how the hell fetish acceptance has anything to do with size acceptance in your brain.*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Do you need protection in the rest of your life too then, Loves?
> 
> Again, any idea that needs protection that much is WEAK.



What just kills me is that you and Mossy and the rest of the oh-so-predictable crew all employ the most obvious bullying tactics along the lines of calling others weak and insulting them when they appeal to authority figures (in this case, Conrad) to enact or strengthen rules that allow people to have their freedom without the thought police coming along and fucking up every potentially good discussion about fat sexuality issues.



> You appear to have a problem with the way things are. You want to expand protection to all of the WB, effectively making several forums closed to competing ideas. The BBW don't get more than one board. The FAs don't get more than one board.



It's not about competing ideas. It's like going to a forum intended to discuss tennis and saying tennis is stupid. And if you're told "hey, this is a forum for tennis players..." telling them they must not feel that strongly about tennis if they can't defend it.

I don't see this as any different from the LGBT board. nobody would dream of going over there and questioning gay rights or trying to start a discussion about the ex-gay movement or asking transgendered individuals if they think they should get therapy. If i went over there and said I did not think homosexuality was natural and tried to dress it up as "offering a competing opinion" I'd be banned from that board, and rightfully so.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 6, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> What just kills me is that you and Mossy and the rest of the oh-so-predictable crew all employ the most obvious bullying tactics along the lines of calling others weak and insulting them when they appeal to authority figures (in this case, Conrad) to enact or strengthen rules that allow people to have their freedom without the thought police coming along and fucking up every potentially good discussion about fat sexuality issues.



LoveBHMS, how about you not smear me with whatever pb and j sandwich you are clenching. Where did I ' bully ' ? I made a point...directed at Khayes...about crying, " time and place!!! time and place!!! ". I really meant what I said...either ' your crew ' cares across the board...or don't say it. It is what you are demanding, yourself...yes?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 6, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> What just kills me is that you and Mossy and the rest of the oh-so-predictable crew all employ the most obvious bullying tactics along the lines of calling others weak and insulting them when they appeal to authority figures (in this case, Conrad) to enact or strengthen rules that allow people to have their freedom without the thought police coming along and fucking up every potentially good discussion about fat sexuality issues.



Your IDEAS are weak. "Thought police"? I police your thoughts? Really? Me?

You lie. No one can police someone's thoughts. No one.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 6, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't see this as any different from the LGBT board.



Well, again, the GLBTQ board is one board. And it's protected. A protected board already exists for WG enthusiasts. 

I see you putting a lot of time and energy into this, but I'm still confused about why you need more than one protected WG board.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 6, 2009)

It would be one thing if any of you actually contributed something of value to this board, but you don't.

Making fun of newbies, making fun of those not perfectly versed in Dims netiquette, invading threads and giggling back and forth at each other with innane inside jokes, and insisting in ALL CAPS that you have the right to do so does not in any way contribute to this board.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 6, 2009)

katorade said:


> Considering that being the object of someone's sex fantasy is basically the bottom rung on my importance ladder, that is a-okay with me. Oh yeah, I also get to have actual sex to make up for it. Win win?
> 
> You are not restricted by any forum rules to say who said what on the forums when it's already public knowledge that they said it somewhere ON THE BOARDS.
> 
> ...




I didn't agree with how the way it was worded, and I don't have the fetish for girls struggling to get into cars....but the overall point was people were bashing him. Out and out bashing....I and a few others said "i don't agree but I'm not gonna bash". Well people came out and ripped not only him a new one, but made it sound like anyone with that fetish is a freak.

The Tub of Lard thread IS under the protected bbw forum, but that's not what I was talking about in terms of protection. I was talking about the BBW's on there saying how in the proper context, fat talk is awesome and people said "well i can't imagine ANYONE liking that" It was a slap in the face to the people who came out and said it turned them on. 

I was going to say something long about fetish acceptance and size acceptance but its not even worth it considering the audience. The people who have both size and fetish acceptance know who they are and I applaud you for that....see you sunday.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread is closed. We'll be releasing the new Weight Board rules in the next couple of days.


----------

